# Upload über JSP --> byte[] ?



## Guest (16. Nov 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich soll aus einer JSP-Datei einen Upload machen ... dieser Upload soll auf dem Server als byte[] ankommen um dann von einer Methode weiterverarbeitet werden.

Kann mir da jemand helfen ? 

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## maki (16. Nov 2007)

http://commons.apache.org/fileupload/


----------



## maki (16. Nov 2007)

*doublepost*


----------



## Gast (16. Nov 2007)

ist es über diese Library möglich einen FileUpload ohne Zwischenspeicherung als Datei in ein ByteArray zu speichern`?


----------



## Guest (20. Nov 2007)

Jop unzwar mit nem FileItemStream.

http://commons.apache.org/fileupload/streaming.html


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss ungefähr das gleiche machen wie Chimaira, das mir dem Streaming war auch schonmal ne hilfe, aber leider weiss ich erstmal nicht weiter in wie fern ich das implementieren soll (in JSP).

kann mir wer weiter helfen?

mfg Chaos


----------

